# \&quot;Verschenke\&quot; PC Games Ausgaben



## Theals (7. November 2010)

Moin,

ich war einige Jahre lang Abonnent der PC Games. Nun lese ich die alten Ausgaben sowieso nicht mehr, und bevor ich sie ins Altpapier schmeiße (was doch echt schade wäre), dachte ich mir, dass ich hier mal nachfrage: Hat jemand Interesse an den folgenden Ausgaben der PC Games (sind immer die Doppel-DVD-Varianten)? Wer nicht genau weiß, was in allen drin war, kann ja ins Heft-Archiv gucken.

*2004* - komplett mit allen DVDs

*2005* - komplett, _bis auf_
       Ausgabe 1: ohne Diablo II
       Ausgabe 10: nur die DVD, kein Heft

*2006* - komplett, _bis auf_
       Ausgabe 3: fehlt komplett
       Ausgabe 12: ohne Neverwinter Nights

*2007* - komplett, _bis auf_
       Ausgabe 7 & 8: ohne DVD

*2008* - komplett, _bis auf_
       Ausgabe 6 & 10: ohne DVD

*2009* - nur Ausgaben 1-4, bei
       3 nur die DVD und bei
       4 nur das Heft

Fehler vorbehalten. Ich kann nicht garantieren, dass bei einigen Ausgaben nicht Beigaben fehlen, die ursprünglich dabei waren (Karten, Bonus-CDs, usw). Einige Ausgaben, vor allem ab 2007, sind etwas "verbogen", weil sie blöd lagen, Knicke sind aber nicht drin. Außerdem habe ich die DVDs nicht getestet – einige von denen sehen ziemlich zerkratzt aus, obwohl sie in Hüllen bzw. Mappen verstaut waren (wobei die DVDs der PC Games bei mir sowieso immer ab Werk total zerkratzt waren, muss wohl an der Papp-Verpackung liegen). Einzelne Ausgaben verschicke ich nicht, und die 2009er nur in Verbindung mit einem anderen Jahrgang.

Hat jemand Interesse an einzelnen Jahrgängen – oder vielleicht sogar an allen?   

Dann würde ich mich über eine PN freuen. Als Bezahlung will ich nur Verpackung & Porto im Voraus überwiesen haben. Ich kenne mich mit den Postpreisen nicht so gut aus, denke aber, dass bei einem oder zwei Jahrgängen *10€* reichen. Ab drei Jahrgängen wird es zu schwer für ein 6,90€-Paket, weswegen das dann noch 3 oder 4€ mehr machen würde. Die paar Euro Aufschlag gehen jeweils für den Karton und Sprit drauf. Ich werde also wohl nichts dran verdienen, weswegen ich es im Titel auch "Verschenke" getauft habe. 

Falls noch Unklarheiten da sind, bitte nachfragen – wobei ich sowieso schon wieder viel zu viel gelabert habe, wenn ich mir die anderen Kleinanzeigen angucke.   

mfg,
Theals


----------



## Theals (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW:*

Keiner Interesse?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW:*

Ich fürchte die meisten holen "alte" infos einfach aus dem netz, auch bei ebay gehen solche Pakete selten für mehr als nen Euro weg, nicht selten ist es den Leuten nicht mal das Porto wert. Vlt. nenn mal Deine Region, ob einer Interesse am Abholen hat?


----------

